# Keep your Mac.com Email!!! For Free!!



## HyperLiteG4 (Jul 18, 2002)

GOOD NEWS!!! For all who want to mostly just keep your email address (like me), you can!

This was found on Apple's server:

*Converting your .Mac trial account to an email-only account*

IMPORTANT: If you choose to convert your trial account to an email-only account, all your data files on Apple's servers (except for email messages) will be removed. Other .Mac services, such as iDisk, HomePage, Backup, and Virex, are not accessible to email-only accounts. 

To convert your trial account to email-only, go to www.mac.com. Click Account in the .Mac menu bar, then click the Email Account Management button. Enter the member name and password of the trial account you'd like to convert, then click Convert.

Print your account information for future reference, then click Continue. 


This can also be found at:
http://help.apple.com/mac/5/help/mail/pgs/mac43.htm


Only problem is that I can't find the 'Email Account Management button'


----------



## xoot (Jul 18, 2002)

Great... but I still think paying for it is a great deal.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 18, 2002)

its 10 bucks a year per account


----------



## rhale1 (Jul 19, 2002)

Apple's quick on updating. Only a FULL .mac member who already is paying the extra $10 can convert your existing @mac.com eMail to an eMail only .mac account. It STILL costs money.

BTW: I am still not happy about this, the petition already has 15,000+ names, but it is doubtful it will make a difference.


----------



## genghiscohen (Jul 19, 2002)

I'm hoping that Apple *will* respond, at least to allow a reasonably priced (<$20) email-only .mac.  I don't use my iDisk or HomePage very often, since I already have a free 20MB website through Lycos, and can run a small-scale FTP server to replace the iDisk.
I do like having my mac.com email addy.  But no way am I paying even the $50 first year upgrade cost for just an email account. 
BTW, Virex ain't even as "good" as NAV, at least not yet.


----------



## catburlow (Mar 6, 2011)

On my side, I paid for the full service during years but I'm wondering what is going to happen if I unsubscribe to mobileme (i don't want to pay anymore for this service..)
Would I lost my mac account? I gave it to a lot of people and now I want to stop this service...


----------



## icemanjc (Mar 7, 2011)

BIG BIG BUMP!


Yes, you would lose everything if you stopped paying for it. Why should you get something you don't pay for?


----------



## MisterMe (Mar 8, 2011)

catburlow said:


> On my side, I paid for the full service during years but I'm wondering what is going to happen if I unsubscribe to mobileme (i don't want to pay anymore for this service..)
> Would I lost my mac account? I gave it to a lot of people and now I want to stop this service...


There are rumors that MobileMe will soon become a free service. If you have the money, then I recommend that you hold on a while to see this is true.


----------

